

Spanish publishers move to halt Google News closure - Fede_V
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/12/spanish-publishers-move-to-halt-google-news-closure/

======
ChuckMcM
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Ok, I agree that is a bit mean. But seriously folks, a snippet is not a
'royalty worthy' bit of a copyrighted work. But getting your traffic from
Google, now THAT has some value. So the publishers are finally figuring out
that this equation is "Publisher gives rights to publish snippets created by
Google on its Google News page, Google publishes those and sends the resulting
traffic to the publishers site IF SOMEONE CLICKS ON IT."

There alternative is to pay some web site to put their snippets on it and
train users to go to _that_ site to figure out if they want to visit the
paper's web site. Not going to be cheap for the publishers, that is for sure.

